# The Bulls Head, Leicestershire



## losttom (Dec 28, 2011)

I used to go to this pub until i was about 18 so i think it closed around 15 years ago, now planning has finally gone in for it to be demolished and houses built 

You can now see the old painted on bulls head sign now the plaster is falling off




























The plaster has now fallen off the walls unveiling some old signage


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been served in places more trashed than that 
Nicely done, it's always the shame to see the death of a pub tho.


----------



## highcannons (Dec 29, 2011)

Shame, modern pubs just don't have the atmosphere. NBC sign, Northampton Brewery Co - I think they are Carlsberg now?


----------



## losttom (Dec 29, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I've been served in places more trashed than that
> Nicely done, it's always the shame to see the death of a pub tho.




It surprised me, seeing its been closed for about 15 years!


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I've been served in places more trashed than that
> Nicely done, it's always the shame to see the death of a pub tho.


You forgot the beer on our brewery explore lol.....
Nice shots tom.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 29, 2011)

Its always odd visiting a derelict youve spent time in ,In the past .
Makes you look at it in a slightly different light 

Cheers SK


----------

